# Wasserknöterich Verhalten



## gerd99 (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Als erstes möchte ich mich hier einmal vorstellen. Bei meinem bisherigen Haus (ca. 400 m² Grundstück) in unmittelbarer Nähe hatte ich einen kleinen BIO-Teich. Sehr naturbelassen und mit Folie ausgelegt. Besatz waren nur __ Moderlieschen und Teichfrösche.

Nun habe ich ein Grundstück (1000 m²) von meinem Vater geerbt. Alles ist etwas größer geworden. 

Teichanlage:
Anlage aus Kunstharz/Glasfaser und mit Platten eingerahmt  
Wasseroberfläche ca. 25 m² und Inhalt ca. 14 m³
Davor ein kleines Sumpfbecken (halb Wasser und halb Sumpfpflanzen, Wassertiefe ca. 0,15 m) 2 m² groß. Hier läuft Regenwasser zu und über einen Überlauf dann in den Teich. Wasser zu 80-90% Regenwasser. PH-Wert 6-7. Diesen konnte ich aber nur durch Beigaben von Teichklar (Chrysal) erreichen. Es sind wohl nur Kalkkügelchen, die sich sehr schnell im Wasser auflösen. Als ich den Teich übernommen hatte, war der PH-Wert um 5   Die Seerosen darben mehr oder weniger vor sich hin.

Besatz:
ca. 250 Moderlieschen (ich bin ein Fan von Schwarmfischen) und ca. 15 Goldfische (Mehrheit mit __ Schleierschwanz). Wobei die Goldfische noch von meinem Vater herrühren. Ich selbst habe sie nicht so gern. Sie  sind wohl Schuld an meiner leicht grünen Wassertrübung.

*Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:*

Ich habe in diesem Frühjahr erstmals fast die Hälfte meiner Teichoberfläche mit Knöterich bedeckt gehabt. Eigentlich sah das auch sehr gut aus und hat dem Teichwasser etwas Schatten gespendet. Ebenso sahen die rosa Blütenstände auch sehr gut aus. Die Teichfrösche hatten auch viele Gelegenheiten sich auf Lauer zu legen.
Dann kam der große Regen und der Knöterich verschwand langsam von der Oberfläche und sank wieder in die Tiefe (Teichtiefe an der Stelle ca. 1.80 m). Da mein Wasser leicht grün getrübt ist, sehe ich ihn nicht mehr. Jetzt ist nur die andere Hälfte mit Seerosen und Teichmummeln bedeckt. Die  dortige Teichtiefe ist ca. 1.00 m.

Ist das Verhalten des Wasser-Knöterichs normal


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich Verhalten*

Hallo Gerd (wir entnehmen Deinem Nick einmal, dass Du woht Gerd heisst, oder?),

erst einmal :willkommen hier im Forum ....

Wir sind nun nicht die "Super-Spezialisten" für Pflanzen, da gibt es wesentlich kundigere Leute hier im Forum, aber Wasserknöterich haben wir auf unserem Teich auch eine ganze Menge. Bei uns hat er den "grossen Regen" ohne Schaden überstanden, selbst ein heftiges Gewitter mit Starkregen hat ihm sichtbar nichts ausgemacht. Aus unserer Sicht würden wir mal sagen: der versinkende Knöterich ist schon ungewöhnlich. Unser Teich hat allerdings auch einen PH-Wert von 7,5, Werte um 6 sind wohl ein Bissel niedrig für diese Pflanze


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich Verhalten*

Hallo,

180 cm Wassertiefe für Wasserknöterich ist schon extrem tief, normalerweise wächst er eher in den Bereichen von einem halben Meter und weniger. Ich habe ihn noch nie tiefer ausprobiert, kann mir aber vorstellen, dass er sich ziemlich verausgabt wenn er aus einer solchen Tiefe an die Wasseroberfläche wachsen muss.


----------



## gerd99 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich Verhalten*

Hallo,

dass der Wasserknöterich aber so kräftig gewachsen ist, erstaunt mich schon. Im *letzten* Jahr habe ich ihn kaum gesehen. Er hatte, wie ich schon sagte, fast die halbe Oberfläche meines Teiches belegt. Schade ist nur, dass er jetzt wieder "abgetaucht" ist. 

Nun habe ich als Versuch erst einmal einige Unterwasserpflanzen beim Beantworter meines Beitrages bestellt. Vielleicht sehe ich in ein paar Jahren diese auch in meinem Teich ordentlich aufgewachsen. Ich möchte einfach die Wasserfläche ein wenig auflockern. Sie aber nicht ganz zuwachsen lassen. Auf der zweiten Hälfte ist zwar die Tiefe nur ca. 1,0 m, aber diese Hälfte wird von Seerosen, Teichmummeln belegt.

Muss ich eigentlich von dem Wasserknöterich im Herbst mit einer Sense etwas "abernten"


----------



## gerd99 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich Verhalten*

Hallo,

hier noch einmal kurz ein Bild von dem Wasserknöterich, als er noch an der Oberfläche zu sehen war. 

Verfällt der im Winter, oder muss ich ihn aus dem Wasser fischen 

PS.
Der Frosch rettet sich gerade vor den __ Moderlieschen auf den Futterring. Das war übrigens ein tolles kleines Video. Der Frosch wehrte laufend die Moderlieschen ab und die wiederum haben ihn immer gezwickt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich Verhalten*

Hi Gerd,

wenn dein Wasserknöterich (Polygonum/Bistora amphibium) das Grünzeug am oberen rechten Bildrand ist (mit den kleinen Blütenständen) ist das Abtauchen ganz normal. Das ist nämlich kein Knöterich sondern ein __ Laichkraut (Unterwasserpflanze). Genauer gesagt heißt das Zeug Potamogeton crispus (gewelltes/__ krauses Laichkraut)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich Verhalten*

Hallo,

Frank hat Recht. Auf dem Bild ist krauses __ Laichkraut zu sehen.


----------



## gerd99 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich Verhalten*

@__ Knoblauchkröte
@Nymphaion

Hallo,

*Danke* für die Information. Das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Ein Bild sagt doch mehr als tausend Worte. Ich hatte Kataloge gewälzt und nach dem Aussehen und Beschreiben auf Wasserknöterich getippt. Die Blüte war aber eher rosa anstatt weißlich. Aber __ Laichkraut passt mir auch besser. So können meine Teichfrösche nächstes Jahr wieder tätig werden  

Aber meine Frage möchte ich doch noch aufrechterhalten.

Muss ich denn das Laichkraut irgendwie abfischen oder stutzen


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Wasserknöterich Verhalten*

Hallo Gerd,

das __ Laichkraut zieht sich im Herbst von selbst zurück und überdauert als Winterknospe. Entfernen musst Du nur was Dich stört.


----------



## gerd99 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Laichkraut Verhalten*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich hatte auch nur an die wohl absterbenden Pflanzenreste gedacht, die sonst als Naturdünger in dem Teich verbleiben. Es waren doch ganz schön viele Blätter (Pflanzenstiele). Der halbe Teich war in der Spitzenzeit (während der Blüte) davon bedeckt. Die Blätter können sich doch nicht in Luft auflösen. Ich kann leider den Grund meines Teiches nicht erkennen. Die Schwebealge (grünes Wasser) hindert mich daran. Aber vielleicht wird mein Teichwasser auch mal durchsichtig. z.Z. kann ich ca. einen halben Meter in die Tiefe schauen. 

Ich arbeite noch daran.


----------

